# Need a router for cable net...



## bhushan2k (Apr 5, 2013)

have FiveNet cable net connection on PC..which seems direct connection (i.e. i dont need any username password field or any connection shortcut on desktop while connection to internet) ...want to share it with two smartphones..(android + wp8)

so what should i buy?? do i need router which has in-built modem?? or just wireless router..??

how about a/b/g/n criteria??

budget concern..max 2k..(below 1k will do the job too..)

this is the cheapest one i found..but donno whether it will fulfill requirements or not...

TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router

TP-LINK TD-8816A DSL2+ Wired with Modem Router

thanks..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2013)

dsl modem in india is required only for airtel/bsnl/mtnl adsl broadband connections.connection from any other provider just need a router.btw tp-link 841N costs ~1700 & provide better range.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 5, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> dsl modem in india is required only for airtel/bsnl/mtnl adsl broadband connections.connection from any other provider just need a router.btw tp-link 841N costs ~1700 & provide better range.



thanx man..

how about Asus RT-N10E Wireless-N150 Router?? 150 Mbps is more than enough...n how can i find range?? as my house is not big, small range will not be an issue i guess..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2013)

i prefer tp-link over asus not to mention tp-link costs less too & has excellent customer service support.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 5, 2013)

ok n why not TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 6, 2013)

like i said 841N has better range since it has 2 antennas compared to single antenna of 740N.if range is not of concern(say small room/area) then get 740N.


----------

